# Chicago Loop game



## loop-dnder (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi all,
Anyone who is interested in creating a 1 or 2/week DnD game group in the Loop area of Chicago, please respond. DMs and players alike are welcome. No theme has been selected for the campaign yet, so suggestions are welcome as well.
Sincerely,
Loop-dnder


----------



## omokage (Jun 24, 2004)

what time of day/night?


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 24, 2004)

I am still working on a homebrew and I have been contacted by a few people in one of the threads in my sig.  However, loop-dnder, you might want to try to make the EN World Chicago Game Day coming up this Saturday.  Follow the link in my sig.

Is it me, or are a lot of Chicago area board members looking for new gamers or groups in the past few months?


----------



## loop-dnder (Jun 24, 2004)

*An afternoon evening during the week*

I'm in school and my wife works part-time, so I'm thinking Tues or Thurs nites. Weekends I belong to my family, so Fri nite thru Sun nite doesn't work out. I don't live in the loop anyway, I just go to school here. (Or work here during the summers.)


----------



## omokage (Jun 24, 2004)

I work downtown too (in the loop, near Jackson). Want to meet for lunch sometime and discuss?


----------



## loop-dnder (Jun 25, 2004)

omokage said:
			
		

> I work downtown too (in the loop, near Jackson). Want to meet for lunch sometime and discuss?




I'm at Jackson and Wabash actually, I go to DePaul Law.
Dunno about lunch, my schedule isn't that predictable.
Let's email. Gonna break up my contact info here, got enough spammers emailing me, consider numbers a null.
chsi67lvchica79go@yahoo.com


----------

